# Sticky  Parts & Accessories Rules and Guidelines



## Ernie Romers

*Sales Corner Rules & Guidelines*

*Non-sponsors* are prohibited from linking to or naming websites, and from adding or referencing outside promotional material of any kind


This Sales Corner is open to *all kinds of watch parts and accessories sellers!*
Each sales post must have *a good* *description* *of the item*
Each sales post must have *an asking* *price *(you are advised to leave the price after you sold your items for future references)
You must *indicate to* *where* *you will sell* (Geographical restrictions like: CONUS, Worldwide, Europe, Asia)
*You must leave all ad content* including the asking price after you sold your items for future references.
- By *describing a sales transaction as a "gift" or "Friends and Family" to avoid legitimate fees* (i.e. Paypal), *is* *illegal* and violates WUS rules and is subject to thread deletion and/or account suspension.
-* Do NOT list any fake or counterfeit replica products*. Ignoring this rule leads to the banning of your account

*All parts & accessorie sellers* are allowed to post up to *5* *different* items *per 24 hours*
*Sponsors* are allowed to *post in all available sales corners* at Watchuseek
-* Bumps* (*B*ring *U*p *M*y *P*ost) *and relists* are limited to *once per 12 hours*

*No* links to auctions here. Please visit our *eBay Auctions* Forum instead
*No* *Wanted to buy* (WTB) here. Please visit our *Wanted To Buy Forum* instead
*No* *Wanted to* *Trade* (WTT) here. Please visit our *Wanted To Trade Forum* instead
*No* *online discussions* here. You should *contact the seller by PM or e-mail only*. For non-related sales discussions use our *Watchmaking forum* for parts and tools and our *Accessories forum* for products like winders and cases.

*TIPS*:

Add (link or upload) an *actual image of the item you are selling*!
Consider posting *your sale/trade experience* with WUS members in our *Watch Deals* section. *References are valuable* for all involved and help make Watchuseek a better site.

_*Please note that:*_

Moderators reserve the right *to delete any questionable posts*
Moderators reserve the right *to suspend or ban your account if you fail to follow the rules without any notice*


*Final Note:* Watchuseek is not responsible for any misrepresentations or problems in completing a deal represented here. Violation of these rules may result in deletion of your post(s) or disciplinary measures. Please also read our general *Forum Rules & Guidelines*

We wish you a good business!

Best regards, 
Watchuseek Staff


----------

